# Meals on Amtrak services



## David Archer UK (Feb 12, 2018)

I am currently researching for a future trip on Amtrak sleeper services around the USA but up to now have always thought passengers had to pay for breakfasts, meals etc as extra on the journey. Am I wrong in this? Are meals included in the ticket price? We are planning to travel on Superliners in a two person bedroom.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 12, 2018)

All enroute meals in the dining car are included in the sleeping car fare for all passengers ticketed in sleepers. Alcoholic beverages are not included. This applies to all trains with sleepers except the Silver Star. The Silver Star no longer has a dining car and sleeper prices were reduced on that train, reflecting the withdrawl of the dining car.

Packaged/takeout food from the cafe car is not included..

Meals have been included in the sleeper fares since the mid 1980's


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 12, 2018)

Coach Passengers on the Auto Train have dining car meals included.

Coach Passengers on all Long Distance trains except for Auto Train, pay for meals in the dining car, and all snacks.

Business Class Passenger on the Auto Train receive 2 bottles of water, meals in the "Sleeper Class" dining car, and a comfort kit.

Business Class Passengers on the Coast Starlight receive 2 bottles of water, a coupon for a certain amount ($6.50?) off a purchase in the dining car or the lounge car.

Business Class Passengers on the Crescent and Cardinal receive a non-alcohol beverage only.

Sleeping Car Passengers on all trains except the Silver Star (as noted above) receive meals in the dining car for free which includes side salads at lunch and dinner, desserts at lunch and dinner, non-alcoholic beverages at all meals, and "extra" cost items such as a side of bacon at breakfast, bacon or cheese on a burger at lunch, etc.

Sleeping Car Passengers also get complimentary coffee and juice in the morning, and at least 2 bottles of water per trip. (Some Sleeper attendants offer bottled water throughout the trip, some refuse to give you more than 2.)

That should cover it for the Long Distance trips.


----------



## David Archer (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone. That is great to hear and we are really looking forward to our USA and Canada train adventures. Somehow we got the idea that all food was extra so this is a bit of a bonus for our holiday budget. Thanks again......David Archer UK


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 12, 2018)

Note: in the Sleeper, you can have the SCA bring your meal to your room at no charge (except tip). Many people prefer to eat in their rooms. The Sleeping Car passengers plus the Business Class passengers get access to the ML in CHI, LAX, PDX, Acela Lounge in BOS, NYP, PHL, WAS, and Sleeper waiting lounges in MSP, NOL, STL.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2018)

It is my understanding Amtrak stopped providing the juice in the sleeper cars few years ago. Many TA-SCs buy the juice so it's available for their passengers.

Some TA-SCs _don't_ provide juice.

Also, at breakfast you can have coffee & juice.

Here are the dining car menus:

https://www.amtrak.com/meal-choices-and-menus-at-a-glance


----------



## PVD (Feb 13, 2018)

BC does not include Club Acela access. Only Sleeper or Acela FC. It is different than the Metropolitan Lounges.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 13, 2018)

KmH said:


> It is my understanding Amtrak stopped providing the juice a few years ago. Many TA-SCs buy the juice so it's available for their passengers.
> 
> Some TA-SCs _don't_ provide juice.
> 
> ...


On the three Silver Meteor trips I've taken in the past 6 months, there has always been juice. And it's always the same brand and flavors (apple, orange, cranberry). That seems to indicate to me that Amtrak itself is providing the juice.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 13, 2018)

On the Superliner Sleepers,I've only seen the Orangish Colored Juice like substance(Worst so called Juice Ever, even Vodka doesn't help it be palatable!) since the Boardman Nickel and Dime Cuts.

The Diner still has Cranberry Cocktail,Apple Juice and the Orangeish Stuff @ Breakfast.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It is my understanding Amtrak stopped providing the juice a few years ago. Many TA-SCs buy the juice so it's available for their passengers.
> ...


I was referring to juice being available in sleeper cars, in reference to post #3.

No doubt, Amtrak still offers juice in the dining & lounge cars


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 13, 2018)

KmH said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


I was _also_ referring to the sleepers.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Feb 13, 2018)

When I was on the Silver Star last summer, I got complimentary coffee from the cafe car (although I had to pay for my juice and breakfast sandwich). I don't know if that was because the train was 3 hours late leaving Orlando or because coffee is complimentary regardless. I was a coach passenger, if that matters.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 13, 2018)

2017 July on the Empire Builder from SEA to CHI. Apple and Orange Juice of good quality was available in my Sleeping Car. Cranberry Juice: no, I don't recall seeing that being available unless one was in the Dining Car.


----------



## JRR (Feb 13, 2018)

Every time I have been on the Silver Meteor the Sleeping Car Attendant always had coffee and juice available. Several times I did flavor it with my favorite “flavoring!”

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 14, 2018)

On my last loop trips, all western LD trains, Juice was available about half the time, maybe more, but it was just warm from the box, so was diluted after melting the ice.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 14, 2018)

While the op's question has long been answered, I would point out that in my opinion, the Amtrak food service is not brilliant. Think slightly sub par Wetherspoons to get an idea! Food quality on VIA rail, Canada was much better...

Ed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 14, 2018)

Food on Via Canadian is a big selling point, local sourced, cooked by chefs on board. Amtrak has Congress doing what it can to give the traveling public the cheapest edible food, hoping some day people can travel coast without eating on Amtrak.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 14, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> 2017 July on the Empire Builder from SEA to CHI. Apple and Orange Juice of good quality was available in my Sleeping Car.


 Good quality?

Let's spend a moment to consider the options.

#1 Fresh Squeezed/Pressed Juice

#2 Regional Refrigerated Juice

#3 Seasonal Regionally Bottled Juice

#4 Non-seasonal Commercial Refrigerated Juice

#5 Non-seasonal Commercial Pantry Juice

#6 Non-seasonal Frozen Juice Concentrate

#7 Non-seasonal Name Brand Juice-Like Cocktail

#8 Non-seasonal Off Brand Juice-Like Cocktail <-- Amtrak's "Juice"

Amtrak's version is near the bottom of any rational quality list.


----------



## Triley (Feb 16, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> On the Superliner Sleepers,I've only seen the Orangish Colored Juice like substance(Worst so called Juice Ever, even Vodka doesn't help it be palatable!) since the Boardman Nickel and Dime Cuts.
> 
> The Diner still has Cranberry Cocktail,Apple Juice and the Orangeish Stuff @ Breakfast.


The orangeish stuff in the diner is Tropicana.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 16, 2018)

Triley said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > On the Superliner Sleepers,I've only seen the Orangish Colored Juice like substance(Worst so called Juice Ever, even Vodka doesn't help it be palatable!) since the Boardman Nickel and Dime Cuts. The Diner still has Cranberry Cocktail,Apple Juice and the Orangeish Stuff @ Breakfast.
> ...


You're probably both right. Tropicana has devolved into a low grade generic juice line over the years. Their original juice product was rebranded as "Pure Premium" and everything else moved to generic juice concentrate. Most of their non-orange Pure Premium juices have _also_ been reduced to intermediate concentrate as well. I can still remember when Tropicana Twister was made from real fruit juice sold in glass bottles instead of neon colored artificially flavored corn syrup sold in plastic jugs.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 16, 2018)

The juice in Amtrak sleeping cars was always kind of weird and nasty, as well as being some kind of off brand. If they don't have it any more, it is no great loss.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 16, 2018)

The warm diluted juice?? Came out of a generic white box I think. I gave up on it, getting a better taste in the DC which may have been the same, but maybe if kept cool it tastes better.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 21, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Food on Via Canadian is a big selling point, local sourced, cooked by chefs on board. Amtrak has Congress doing what it can to give the traveling public the cheapest edible food, hoping some day people can travel coast without eating on Amtrak.


Local sourced by way of Sysco... Not that Sysco and Aramark can't provide good food but still. Ha.


----------

